# For your viewing entertainment.....



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

....here is Buko and I doing some really sorry stuff....well not Buko, but me. And yes, Jeff got a haircut and made me wear a cup (he never did tell me if he washed it first, but more importantly...SPECIAL things await Sarah for filming that part)...LMAO!!! 
It was FUN, for me....poor Buko was like "RUN DAMMIT" 

And yes, I said NO to the Flee and Face Attacks....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RpfvpDhJ8Ok 

Off to download the good stuff now...LOL


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

You need to teach the dog to look in all the blinds. Kick him in the nads when he runs buy. :wink:
Speaking of running....is that just the suit or did you $#!+ your pants? :lol::lol::wink:


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Bob Scott said:


> You need to teach the dog to look in all the blinds. Kick him in the nads when he runs buy. :wink:
> Speaking of running....is that just the suit or did you $#!+ your pants? :lol::lol::wink:


ppplllllbbbbtttttt!!!!

I am practicing in the suit from now on...going to go jogging in it.


----------



## Anne Vaini (Mar 15, 2007)

:lol: Thanks for the laughs!


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Anne Vaini said:


> :lol: Thanks for the laughs!


Absolutely...that is what it was for. :mrgreen:


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Carol Boche said:


> ppplllllbbbbtttttt!!!!
> 
> I am practicing in the suit from now on...going to go jogging in it.


Better cut off about 6 inches off the legs if you think you're gonna run LOL.


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Carol Boche said:


> Absolutely...that is what it was for. :mrgreen:


What exactly was the cup for? That reminded me a little of a scene in Mystery Men where Ben Stiller was standing with watermelons on his feet for no apparent reason.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Joby Becker said:


> Better cut off about 6 inches off the legs if you think you're gonna run LOL.


Don't worry Joby. It's gonna snow 4ft deep up there in a week or two and she'll use it for a snow suit. :lol::wink:


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Nicole Stark said:


> What exactly was the cup for? That reminded me a little of a scene in Mystery Men where Ben Stiller was standing with watermelons on his feet for no apparent reason.


I don't know (I fought it for sure)....I can only imagine after watching him escort from the front of Wade (jamming his head into his crotch) that "junk" or not, it would not feel to great...maybe Jeff really was looking out for me....but I rather think he played a joke on me...LOL

Oh and Bob.....if I used that as a snow suit I would look like the little brother from "A Christmas Story". Or well, a turtle on its back....LMAO!!!


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Carol Boche said:


> I don't know (I fought it for sure)....I can only imagine after watching him escort from the front of Wade (jamming his head into his crotch) that "junk" or not, it would not feel to great...maybe Jeff really was looking out for me....but I rather think he played a joke on me...LOL
> 
> Oh and Bob.....if I used that as a snow suit I would look like the little brother from "A Christmas Story". Or well, a turtle on its back....LMAO!!!



 :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol: I got the visual! :lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Feel free not to wear the cup next time. Much better to be safe than sorry.

Poor boot, running around wondering why I am lying to him. : )

Funny how his hold and bark is better than most that go through all that extra work. Gonna have to do more work in buildings though. he didn't have a clue. 

The look on your face is pretty funny.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Carol,

If the purpose was to make people laugh and/or embarras you?
It was successfu. It was a TOTAL waste of time and probably counterproductive "Training". BAD Training = Confused dogs :-(l


----------



## Eric Read (Aug 14, 2006)

Considering the title is "For your viewing entertainment" I'm going to guess this was just for entertainment. It would also appear that Carol can laugh at herself, so she's not too embarassed.

I also think this will be a highly viewed thread and video. If or one found it amazing that Buko could see the difference between walk and run, they both looked like "waddle" to me.


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Thomas Barriano said:


> Carol,
> 
> If the purpose was to make people laugh and/or embarras you?
> It was successfu. It was a TOTAL waste of time and probably counterproductive "Training". BAD Training = Confused dogs :-(l


Go away Thomas. It was FOR FUN! I don't care if people laugh, that is what it was for. PERIOD!!!


----------



## Anne Vaini (Mar 15, 2007)

Eric Read said:


> If or one found it amazing that Buko could see the difference between walk and run, they both looked like "waddle" to me.


:lol: Smart dog!


----------



## Steve Strom (May 25, 2008)

Randy Boche. Any vids of you eating mashed potatos?


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Steve Strom said:


> Randy Boche. Any vids of you eating mashed potatos?


Yep....and chocolate cake too!!! 

(stop being mean or I will cry....LOL)


----------



## Christopher Smith (Jun 20, 2008)

Carol Boche said:


> Go away Thomas. It was FOR FUN! I don't care if people laugh, that is what it was for. PERIOD!!!


Yeah Thomas go away!

That was awesome! Buko wasen't confused. He was in on the joke.


----------



## Alison Grubb (Nov 18, 2009)

LOL.

I agree with Jeff on the cup. Crotch biters don't feel any better on a woman than they do on a man.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Thomas, you are really going to sit at your computer and try and lecture on "bad training" ??

The dog hasn't done but one search and bark in a building in his life, so that was good. Carol doesn't run right in those pants, but he did the job correctly. I was happy he did that well in that building, and happy that he would work on a girl.

You are SUPER jealous of his B&H. All Sch **** are, as they work the damn thing OVER and OVER and OVER, and whip their dogs up, and nag them with pinch collars, and Buko does it on his own. No spinning, he is a good boy.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Lets knock off all the personal insults and bashing. It's really, REALLY getting old and the mods are tired of it as well as the forum members.
If your egos are such that you can't handle another's idiot remarks, that's on you. 
We've been trying to clean up the crap around here and it WILL happen!
I will not answer any "well, he/she said blah, blah" PMs!
!!!Grow the **** up!!!


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Bob Scott said:


> Lets knock off all the personal insults and bashing. It's really, REALLY getting old and the mods are tired of it as well as the forum members.
> If your egos are such that you can't handle another's idiot remarks, that's on you.
> We've been trying to clean up the crap around here and it WILL happen!
> I will not answer any "well, he/she said blah, blah" PMs!
> !!!Grow the **** up!!!


:mrgreen:
Sorry Bob.....


----------



## Jeff Threadgill (Jun 9, 2010)

The B&H was pretty damn sweet! Great control! Haha poor Carol, run girl ruuunnn.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Uh, I actually know Thomas. I have known him for quite a while now. It will be ok Bob, really. We were in the same club and everything. He will get the joke. I am sure he knows when I am joking.

Try and relax. His dog Du was one of my all time fav dogs. She put up with all our BS. You should have seen the poor girl when we would squabble over stupid shit doing bite work. She was a saint. 

You see, it is not all bashing and mean Bob.


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Jeff Threadgill said:


> Haha poor Carol, run girl ruuunnn.


I wanted to yell...."I can't...crimany, stop saying RUN..." but figured I whined enough....LOL 

Next time I will do a flee attack so you all can see the "great splatter"...LMAO!!! :mrgreen:


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

NO YOU WON'T. lol


----------



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

Carol, you are freaking hilarious. You actually remind me of my aunt - looks, attitude, everything. Too funny! =D>


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> NO YOU WON'T. lol


YOU are NO FUN!!!! LOL 
Still think Homeschool or Sarah should do it.....Hee hee.

THANKS Courtney.....I always have a GREAT time training. Til Jeff pisses me off anyway, and yes, he has...LOL 
If I ever stop having fun, even when competing, it will be time to rethink being in dogs.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

You guys are like turtles in that thing. Gonna get hurt. Did you NOT see Wade getting tossed around ?

Stupid video camera.


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> You guys are like turtles in that thing. Gonna get hurt. Did you NOT see Wade getting tossed around ?
> 
> Stupid video camera.


I have some of that and it should be done downloading....have to go home and click finish so it will go to youtube. I will also send pics when I do that. Got some great ones of Buko and Esko. 

Wade called and wants to know when the next one is so that he can come..he LOVED it. I have his football schedule so I will schedule Septembers on his weekend off. (I think it is the same weekend we discussed). Once I do that I will secure your airline ticket.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Thomas, you are really going to sit at your computer and try and lecture on "bad training" ??
> 
> The dog hasn't done but one search and bark in a building in his life, so that was good. Carol doesn't run right in those pants, but he did the job correctly. I was happy he did that well in that building, and happy that he would work on a girl.
> 
> You are SUPER jealous of his B&H. All Sch **** are, as they work the damn thing OVER and OVER and OVER, and whip their dogs up, and nag them with pinch collars, and Buko does it on his own. No spinning, he is a good boy.


Jeff,

Well at least you finally got a hair cut and got rid of some of the stringy crap you called hair. Buko ran past the blind TWICE and finally did a B&H after a minute and a 1/2 and you think that isn't bad training? He's got a nice H&B, but it must be genetic. I know you can't teach a H&B, that's why you don't do Schutzhund 

PM me your new signature line. The mods keep deleting it


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Uh, I actually know Thomas. I have known him for quite a while now. It will be ok Bob, really. We were in the same club and everything. He will get the joke. I am sure he knows when I am joking.
> 
> Try and relax. His dog Du was one of my all time fav dogs. She put up with all our BS. You should have seen the poor girl when we would squabble over stupid shit doing bite work. She was a saint.
> 
> You see, it is not all bashing and mean Bob.


Yeah

When ever anyone says what a fuktard Jeff is, I just say "but Duheasa liked him"


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Thomas Barriano said:


> Jeff,
> 
> Buko ran past the blind TWICE and finally did a B&H after a minute and a 1/2 and you think that isn't bad training?


Brand new suit, girl in the suit, and building search that he has not done for a long time. 

At least he doesn't have a prong and longline on the dog nagging him into doing it. (not that YOU do that, just saying generally that it is done)

The search and bark with the decoy we had there, went a lot differently, that video will be up tonight. 

Come on up to a seminar Thomas, I won't charge you a dime AND will let you stay at the school for free too!


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Carol Boche said:


> Come on up to a seminar Thomas, I won't charge you a dime AND will let you stay at the school for free too!



Carol,

I'm always tempted by anything free 
I really liked the building/set up. You can't buy a building lot in Colorado Springs for that kind of money :=(

When's the next seminar scheduled?


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Second weekend of September. And he is also coming in every weekend until December as well.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Carol Boche said:


> ....here is Buko and I doing some really sorry stuff....well not Buko, but me. And yes, Jeff got a haircut and made me wear a cup (he never did tell me if he washed it first, but more importantly...SPECIAL things await Sarah for filming that part)...LMAO!!!





Carol Boche said:


> It was FUN, for me....poor Buko was like "RUN DAMMIT"
> 
> And yes, I said NO to the Flee and Face Attacks....
> 
> ...




Another thread reminded me to ask this...was this dog told to "search" for the decoy in this video? or just turned loose? I don't know much about mondio and was curious...it is just one medium sized room, with 2 blinds..is this "typical" searching behavior for a high drive mondio II dog...


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Joby Becker said:


> Another thread reminded me to ask this...was this dog told to "search" for the decoy in this video? or just turned loose? I don't know much about mondio and was curious...it is just one medium sized room, with 2 blinds..is this "typical" searching behavior for a high drive mondio II dog...


It is a full size gym, a lot bigger than it looks on video. Several places to hide (like in Mondio), I doubt just two blinds matter. 

This was something FUN for me to do with Buko.....does it really matter what level he is at? Does it matter if it is a small or large area? 

This video was for FUN......not really anything else. If it were an actual decoy, then I could see people picking it apart, but it wasn't, so bringing up all this crap, is just, well, crap.


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

Carol Boche said:


> Brand new suit, girl in the suit, and building search that he has not done for a long time.
> 
> At least he doesn't have a prong and longline on the dog nagging him into doing it. (not that YOU do that, just saying generally that it is done)
> 
> ...


I don't think those issues had anything to do with it , a new suit and new decoy still smell plenty and when seen it's easy for them to figure out what they are . 

Now I don't know much about Mondio and have only been to 1 Mondio Ring trial but Jeff's dog didn't look much different then some of the dogs I saw competing at that trail . It just didn't look like a big deal to me for a dog trainied for that sport . What I saw at the trial was dogs searching mainly by sight . Very little nose work and being that there is no constant place the decoy hides , so you can't pattern train a dog like in Schtz. , it didn't suprise me that in Mondio they ran around alot at times before finding the decoy .

Not a rip on Mondio because most what I saw I liked and plan on competing in that sport when I'm rotated out of the K9 unit . Just my opinion though based on little experiance in that sport .


----------

